# Century Strings 2.0 released!



## borisb2 (Sep 30, 2020)

I like that sound ... can't wait!


not sure if it has been posted already


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes they sound fantastic!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Sep 30, 2020)

It’s been years of polishing and Colin O’Malley has gone deeper than ever before. 2.0 is indeed finished and once we are over our wildfire ordeals here in northern California it will go out. The true sordinos are equally exquisite and very, very deep.

Cheers Troels


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 30, 2020)

Can't wait, great news!
Oh, wait the Wildfire ordeal may NEVER end. 
We just left the state to get out of them...


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 30, 2020)

That track sounds pretty amazing!


----------



## Johnny (Sep 30, 2020)

Excellent! Sounds really good guys! And wow, the brass shines up great in 2.0 as well! Strings sound fantastic! Can't wait


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 30, 2020)

was there any update about pricing for existing users?


----------



## composingkeys (Sep 30, 2020)

Beautiful sound.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 30, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> The true sordinos are equally exquisite and very, very deep.
> 
> Cheers Troels



That alone would be worth getting it. Would love some more demos on that.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 1, 2020)

Sounds like there were maybe some (Century) woodwinds there in a few places?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

José Herring said:


> That alone would be worth getting it. Would love some more demos on that.


José, as mentioned yesterday these would really fit your CB ensembles. I already love the 1.0 iteration of this library and can’t wait for this update to drop. I am also waiting for Infinite Strings 1.0. Man, what a luxury...

Also: @Troels Folmann and @Colin O'Malley: hang in there fellows! I hope these wildfires will be under control soon!!


----------



## I like music (Oct 1, 2020)

I said I wasn't going to buy more libraries ... these shine!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

I like music said:


> I said I wasn't going to buy more libraries ... these shine!


I have quite a lot of good string libraries, such as:

- Hollywood Strings Gold
- Century Strings 1.0 (and Sordino)
- Musical Sampling, all of them
- Chris Hein Ensemble
- Spitfire Epic and Intimate Originals
- Spitfire Albions
- a ridiculous amount of solo libs

Out of these I have to say Century Strings are absolutely in my top 3. All have their strengths and weaknesses of course. But CS really are kind of secret-weapon-good. I don’t come across them as often as CSS, EWHO, SCS and libraries like that but for me they are absolutely on par with the best of them.


----------



## awaey (Oct 1, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Sounds like there were maybe some (Century) woodwinds there in a few places?


Century Percussion , woodwind


----------



## Werty (Oct 1, 2020)

loved the sound.


----------



## Beans (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm going to need a bigger boat hard drive.


----------



## Azeroc (Oct 1, 2020)

@Troels Folmann will you add Century strings on sale too, before releasing 2.0?  Just purchased Century Brass ensemble and solo, great great libraries, and from what I heard on youtube and demos, Century strings might make it in my arsenal as well.


----------



## Stringtree (Oct 1, 2020)

Oh, gosh, that's pretty.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Oct 1, 2020)

wow


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Oct 1, 2020)

Eagerly looking forward to updating. 

I use these strings constantly.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 1, 2020)

This update is one of my highlights this year. Since I have Century Strings 1 and I know that the update is coming soon I didn't access the Synchron Strings Pro.
The sound is quite similar to the size of the sections, but I like the sound of the Century Strings more. They sound more emotional, warm to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

AndyP said:


> This update is one of my highlights this year. Since I have Century Strings 1 and I know that the update is coming soon I didn't access the Synchron Strings Pro.
> The sound is quite similar to the size of the sections, but I like the sound of the Century Strings more. They sound more emotional, warm to me.


This sums up my thoughts battling SynStrPro GAS this past weekend. Verbatim.


----------



## star.keys (Oct 1, 2020)

Wow... That's absolutely one of the best sounding strings in the market right now


----------



## star.keys (Oct 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This sums up my thoughts battling SynStrPro GAS this past weekend. Verbatim.



Centure Strings 2 completely kills Synchron Strings Pro IMHO. Never had to fight the gas with SyncPro because I get convinced every single time I hear the demos that I don't like the "keyboard strings" sound of SyncPro


----------



## chapbot (Oct 1, 2020)

star.keys said:


> Centure Strings 2 completely kills Synchron Strings Pro IMHO. Never had to fight the gas with SyncPro because I get convinced every single time I hear the demos that I don't like the "keyboard strings" sound of SyncPro


Yeah, the violins sound synthy to me also.


----------



## star.keys (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone know when is the 2.0 update coming?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

star.keys said:


> Does anyone know when is the 2.0 update coming?


Release is imminent, but the good people of 8dio have had to leave their premises due to the wildfire troubles. So safety first, and then we’ll see...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 1, 2020)

Hm... sounds similarly narrow and cold like v1 based on the demos IMO (due to microphone mixing probably, can certainly sound different).
In this piece I find everything impressive, except the strings.

But I love and own the Sordinos! Hoping for individual patches and looking forward to some lovely polyphonic legato.


----------



## ryans (Oct 1, 2020)

The brass sounds excellent in that piece..


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2020)

Century Strings 2.0 sound beautiful. 

Looking forward to the release, once the fires are put out, and everyone at 8dio is safe and well, and able to resume work.

It would be interesting to know what's different, and new in version 2.0 compared to version 1 ?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 1, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> But I love and own the Sordinos! Hoping for individual patches and looking forward to some lovely polyphonic legato.


Yes, I don't own Century Strings, but I'm very interested in getting the Sordinos.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 1, 2020)

indeed sounding gorgeous but the size of the bundle....really killing my storage space. aahha


----------



## Seycara (Oct 1, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> It’s been years of polishing and Colin O’Malley has gone deeper than ever before. 2.0 is indeed finished and once we are over our wildfire ordeals here in northern California it will go out. The true sordinos are equally exquisite and very, very deep.
> 
> Cheers Troels



Have the legatos been improved balance/smoothness wise?


----------



## Frederick (Oct 2, 2020)

If I understand correctly, then we may see from 8Dio before the end of the year or else early 2021:

An update to Century Brass 2.0
The Century Strings 2.0 update
The Studio Quartet Series Viola
The Studio Quartet Series Bass
Century Ostinato Woodwinds volume I
Century Ostinato Woodwinds volume II

I will make sure I keep enough space free on my 8Dio SSD for all of them. 

When it comes to comparing Century Strings to Synchron Strings Pro, I would say they sound completely different to my ears. I wouldn't want to part with either one, even though I also have SSS, SCS Pro, HWS Diamond, etc.

I agree with the Century Strings sounding more emotional out of the box (or should I say more powerful eventhough the section is smaller?). On the other hand the Synchron Strings Pro can get very realistic and thus emotional when making use of the many articulations and the cross fades between them that the Synchron Player offers. It's really cool that you can have a sustained sound with say a long, then a cross fade between a long and a tremelo and then a tremelo just by using some key switches - no different instances required for turning down one and turning up the other - all in one track and meanwhile still CC-ing every parameter. As I understand it Century Strings allows stacking of short articulations, but it will only play the last entered long articulation for a given note.

Still, after being in awe of the Synchron Strings Pro, when I returned to the Century Strings I have to say that their powerful performance blew me away once more.

The arcs of Century Strings are great, but I did experience difficulties using them when the pace of the piece is slower than what the available arcs offer. For instance, how to make use of them in Barber's Adagio for Strings?

Century Strings of course has the advantage of having deep sampled Sordino Strings which are not (yet?) available for Synchron Strings.


----------



## cola2410 (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Hm... sounds similarly narrow and cold like v1 based on the demos IMO (due to microphone mixing probably, can certainly sound different).
> In this piece I find everything impressive, except the strings.
> 
> But I love and own the Sordinos! Hoping for individual patches and looking forward to some lovely polyphonic legato.


Metoo. Emotional? Afflatus and Vista demos kill these in this regard. Just another beautiful - personally I had enough actually. To me 8dio products all have some west-coast, perfect for typical hollywood progressions sheen immediately recognized and therefore avoided. Again octaves here and there.
Interesting thought - they sound to me like intentionally sent through Gulfoss and lost midweight in favor to brighten the highs.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 3, 2020)

cola2410 said:


> Metoo. Emotional? Afflatus and Vista demos kill these in this regard. Just another beautiful - personally I had enough actually. To me 8dio products all have some west-coast, perfect for typical hollywood progressions sheen immediately recognized and therefore avoided. Again octaves here and there.
> Interesting thought - they sound to me like intentionally sent through Gulfoss and lost midweight in favor to brighten the highs.


Typical Hollywood Sheen actually sounds great to me! :D 
I generally love 8dio libraries, only confused that the sound seems the same as in V1 demos and I'd say it's the opposite of a Hollywood Sound, which is generally lush, wide and warm - the Air Studios sound.


----------



## Batrawi (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> sounds similarly narrow and cold like v1 based on the demos IMO


I sadly agree with this. that said, I'm really confused about what is "new" in v2.0 that everyone seems to hear & enjoy here? After all, I recall this update was more aimed towards scripting improvements as opposed to bringing new sample content.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 3, 2020)

This demo still sounds a little sterile and direct yes. Lets see what the update actually brings though before deciding I guess.


----------



## borisb2 (Oct 5, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> After all, I recall this update was more aimed towards scripting improvements as opposed to bringing new sample content.


well, if its an update - as in update - I'm still puzzled about pricing for existing customers


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 5, 2020)

It looks like we might see Century Strings 2.0 soon. 

This was posted today : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/8dio-century-strings-2-0-is-coming-teaser.99341/


----------



## Dementum (Oct 6, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> well, if its an update - as in update - I'm still puzzled about pricing for existing customers


For the Century Brass update you had to pay 28 Dollars to upgrade both. I would guess the strings will be in the same range.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Oct 9, 2020)

Century 2.0 includes 2 new mixes with the instruments placed in natural orchestral seating position. MIX A is very focused and detailed. LOTS of bow. That is the MIX heard in the initial posting. MIX B is wide and ambient, puffy and warm. We now have both MIX A and B up so you can hear the contrast. 

Colin


----------



## jon wayne (Oct 9, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Century 2.0 includes 2 new mixes with the instruments placed in natural orchestral seating position. MIX A is very focused and detailed. LOTS of bow. That is the MIX heard in the initial posting. MIX B is wide and ambient, puffy and warm. We now have both MIX A and B up so you can hear the contrast.
> 
> Colin



Love mix B! How much longer?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 9, 2020)

Sounds awesome! And that's some great writing and orchestration there!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2020)

@Colin O'Malley

Anything else that's new/improved in Century Strings 2.0 besides the two new mixes, of the instruments in their natural seating positions ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Oct 9, 2020)

Here are the main highlights of the update: 

- True polyphonic legato built directly into the main instruments
- Arcs now have intelligent release triggers, allowing them to be played multiple lengths easily. 1.0 Speed knob variations are included as individual patches
- 2 new MIXES in standard orchestral position (A focused/detailed, B wide/ambient)
- Further polish and articulation balance across the library

Best, 

Colin


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Here are the main highlights of the update:
> 
> - True polyphonic legato built directly into the main instruments
> - Arcs now have intelligent release triggers, allowing them to be played multiple lengths easily. 1.0 Speed knob variations are included as individual patches
> ...



Awesome.  

Thanks Colin. 

Looking forward to the release of Century Strings 2.0


----------



## John Longley (Oct 9, 2020)

Not coming that soon based on support. I asked yesterday if I purchased it, would I be covered for sure and I was told they don't know, to probably wait and it will hopefully be within "a month or two" and no formal decision on when the grace period starts. Wow. Lost sale.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2020)

John Longley said:


> Not coming that soon based on support. I asked yesterday if I purchased it, would I be covered for sure and I was told they don't know, to probably wait and it will hopefully be within "a month or two" and no formal decision on when the grace period starts. Wow. Lost sale.



I was under the impression that Century Strings 2.0 is completed. Not sure if it is due to the fire situation in their area, or something else that's holding them back from releasing it ?


----------



## John Longley (Oct 9, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I was under the impression that Century Strings 2.0 is completed. Not sure if it is due to the fire situation in their area, or something else that's holding them back from releasing it ?


I think the devs might not be in step with support, or the interpretation of soon is QUITE loose lol Surely if they are posting teasers, we are in the grace period. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Oct 9, 2020)

Century Strings and Sordino 2.0 are both done. Things were delayed with the fire situation in California, but we’re doing final uploads to servers etc currently. I’ll make sure support knows the time line to avoid misunderstandings. 

Colin


----------



## John Longley (Oct 9, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Century Strings and Sordino 2.0 are both done. Things were delayed with the fire situation in California, but we’re doing final uploads to servers etc currently. I’ll make sure support knows the time line to avoid misunderstandings.
> 
> Colin


Thanks Colin, can you comment on when the grace period starts?


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 27, 2020)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Here are the main highlights of the update:
> 
> - True polyphonic legato built directly into the main instruments
> - Arcs now have intelligent release triggers, allowing them to be played multiple lengths easily. 1.0 Speed knob variations are included as individual patches
> ...


It sounds to me like in your 'Murder, Colin wrote' Demo that B is the more focused sound and A is the looser, wider sound, in the 'strings only' uploads. Are they potentially labelled the wrong way around? Either on Soundcloud, or your description here? Cheers!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 27, 2020)

The wait for Century Strings 2.0 Continues....


----------



## InLight-Tone (Oct 27, 2020)

Will there be Ensemble patches included as was once talked about?


----------



## Johnny (Oct 27, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> It sounds to me like in your 'Murder, Colin wrote' Demo that B is the more focused sound and A is the looser, wider sound, in the 'strings only' uploads. Are they potentially labelled the wrong way around? Either on Soundcloud, or your description here? Cheers!


I believe that you are correct sir, I was wondering the exact same thing upon listening  Happens to the best of us of course  I'm sure Colin can easily rename the Soundcloud with great ease for us microphone position nerds


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2020)

Well... They released their Ultra Deep Sampled Solo Viola today, hopefully they will be releasing Century Strings 2.0 Very...Very Soon.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 28, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Well... They released their Ultra Deep Sampled Solo Viola today, hopefully they will be releasing Century Strings 2.0 Very...Very Soon.


I laugh because my unrelenting expectancy for this reality, is, matched only to yours


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2020)

John Longley said:


> Not coming that soon based on support. I asked yesterday if I purchased it, would I be covered for sure and I was told they don't know, to probably wait and it will hopefully be within "a month or two" and no formal decision on when the grace period starts. Wow. Lost sale.



Looks like their support might be right after all. (hopefully not).


----------



## John Longley (Oct 28, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Looks like their support might be right after all. (hopefully not).


Others at 8dio then suggested it was imminent and that then passed so I'm optimistic it's going to be released.... Sometime.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## jamwerks (Nov 12, 2020)

Weren't there supposed to be some new release samples? No talk of that in the video.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 12, 2020)

It says "Century Strings 2.0 will be available starting November 16th." below that video on Youtube. 

The wait is almost over.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 12, 2020)

New video live


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 12, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Weren't there supposed to be some new release samples? No talk of that in the video.



We have intelligent release trigger samples in many places. Here is an example of our new Sordino Ensembles playing arcs with new releases.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 12, 2020)

Ah, the time of waiting is coming to an end.  
I guess like Century Brass 2.0 I have to download everything again.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 12, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Ah, the time of waiting is coming to an end.
> I guess like Century Brass 2.0 I have to download everything again.



Yeah. Everything has been redone from ground up, including new mixes and tons of overall improvements across the spectrum.


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 12, 2020)

Happy days.. 🥂


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looking very forward to this. Hopefully there will be a kind upgrade price for those of us who already own the original century strings bundle.... which I find to be my favorite go-to string library.


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 12, 2020)

@Colin O'Malley, very impressive insights in your composing process. Thanks for that !!!


----------



## BillBo (Nov 12, 2020)

quantum7 said:


> Looking very forward to this. Hopefully there will be a kind upgrade price for those of us who already own the original century strings bundle.... which I find to be my favorite go-to string library.


I bought the Century Stings Bundle last month so I hope the upgrade price isn't too steep.


----------



## dadadave (Nov 13, 2020)

Very happy to see the "1.0 speed knob" versions of the arc patches are included so we can get best of both worlds!* Thank you!  

So looking forward to this!

*(Any chance we could get the same for Century Brass in a small update?)


----------



## AndyP (Nov 13, 2020)

dadadave said:


> *(Any chance we could get the same for Century Brass in a small update?)


+1


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

AndyP said:


> +1


+1 = 3


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 13, 2020)

No mention of Polyphonic legato like the Brass ? Or has that already been confirmed to be coming ?

EDIT: Having read through all the posts it seems it will be in there, just no demos as yet (that i know of )


----------



## jdrcomposer (Nov 13, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> No mention of Polyphonic legato like the Brass ? Or has that already been confirmed to be coming ?
> 
> EDIT: Having read through all the posts it seems it will be in there, just no demos as yet (that i know of )



Around 5 minutes into Colin’s “what’s new in century strings“ video, he demonstrates the poly legato.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Nov 13, 2020)

The polyphonic legato sounds very, very good. Let's see if it's this good while playing it yourself. But I'm very looking forward to this update. Both of the mixes sound great.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 13, 2020)

Just answering a couple of questions:

1. Century Strings Normale and Sordino Strings both contain true polyphonic legato - both for legatos and our special Arc Legato too

2. Century Strings Normale and Sordino Strings both come with ready-made lite ensembles too - so you have the best of both worlds.

3. We are working on true polyphonic legato update for Brass too. We want all the libraries to be unified and symmetrical.

4. Upgrade price will be $38 for the bundle and $28 for individual volumes. We would love to offer them for free, but these libraries are massive. Cloud costs will be well into $XXXXX range for these upgrades alone.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 13, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Just answering a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Century Strings Normale and Sordino Strings both contain true polyphonic legato - both for legatos and our special Arc Legato too
> 
> ...


When will the update be available Troels?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> When will the update be available Troels?







__





Century Strings 2.0 released!







vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2020)

@Troels Folmann ,

Thank You Very Much.

two questions.

Q1. What are the Time Machine Pro version Patches of your Century Strings Ostinatos I Suitable for ? i.e. extreme tempi ? or ... ?

Q2. Will you offer any discount for Cent. Strings Ostinato I owners to upgrade to version 2. ? or maybe a sale on the CS2-Ostinatos for BF ?

Looking forward to purchase the Century Strings II Upgrade Bundle on Monday.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> When will the update be available Troels?



The Strings on Monday, Nov. 16th.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 13, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> The Strings on Monday, Nov. 16th.


Cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes. Release begins November 16th - we gotta make sure the servers don't break, so may be staggered launch between 16-18th. We shall see.

Muzik - in regards to Ostinato. I love doubling the tempo on them - so use the X2 speed knob if you really want fast and ultra tight strings (which are 100% on the grid in your DAW). That is the exact trick I used on this demo:


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi @Troels Folmann

Thanks for the helpful feedback. Great video and track ! Really appreciate your time.

Did you use the Time Machine Pro patches here ? or just X2 Speed knob of the regular Ostinato patches ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## reids (Nov 13, 2020)

Congrats for the upcoming release of this huge update to Century Strings. @Colin O'Malley *, @Troels Folmann, *Can we hear some playable strings runs and fast passages, as well as portamento? Those are really important to me and that they are done right. Would love to see some examples covering fast passages with runs. I like it fast and speedy, sometimes! Thank you.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Nov 13, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> 4. Upgrade price will be $38 for the bundle and $28 for individual volumes. We would love to offer them for free, but these libraries are massive. Cloud costs will be well into $XXXXX range for these upgrades alone.



Will Century 2.0 be eligible for the 55% off sale that's going on as a sort of intro price? Or, if I want 2.0, should I buy Century 1.0 right now in the sale and then pay the upgrade fee on the 16th?


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Nov 14, 2020)

oooooooooooooooooh said:


> Will Century 2.0 be eligible for the 55% off sale that's going on as a sort of intro price? Or, if I want 2.0, should I buy Century 1.0 right now in the sale and then pay the upgrade fee on the 16th?



Got a confirmation from customer support that it will be eligible for the 55% off! I wouldn't have minded having to pay the upgrade fee, but I'm glad I can wait and see what's replacing Ostinato Strings as the "free" gift.


----------



## GMusic (Nov 14, 2020)

oooooooooooooooooh said:


> Got a confirmation from customer support that it will be eligible for the 55% off! I wouldn't have minded having to pay the upgrade fee, but I'm glad I can wait and see what's replacing Ostinato Strings as the "free" gift.



So far, I already own the free gifts. I'm hoping the next gift is something I don't own, or maybe, they'll give us more options. The free gift promo favors new or lightly invested customers who likely don't already own many 8Dio libraries. For those who are already heavily invested, SOL  It would be neat if they offered some store credit if you already own the freebie.


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 16, 2020)

just asked about the release:






just to put some oil in the fire 😋


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Hmmm.. I wonder what happened ? 

Maybe they will release it tomorrow (Tue., Nov. 17th).


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 17, 2020)

Almost there ... and launch is set for later today!


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 17, 2020)

guess I better make some space on my SSDs .. because they are soo full


----------



## FinGael (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hmmm.. I wonder what happened ?
> 
> Maybe they will release it tomorrow (Tue., Nov. 17th).



It is my birthday, so I think it should and will be released today.


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 17, 2020)

FinGael said:


> It is my birthday, so I think it should and will be released today.


Happy birthday.. you will find your gift at 8dio.com


----------



## FinGael (Nov 17, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> Happy birthday.. you will find your gift at 8dio.com



Heh. Thanks.


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Now I wonder: do I need to keep Century Strings/Sordino on my drive in order to make the update work - or can I delete them before downloading 2.0?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 17, 2020)

I would keep 1.0 just in case you have projects/templates relying on them. I doubt they will be of much use, but double check your pipelines before you let them go.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Happy birthday @FinGael


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Almost there ... and launch is set for later today!


Today on whose time zone? It's today for me, but it's still yesterday for some. And tomorrow it's already yesterday for others too?


----------



## FinGael (Nov 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Happy birthday @FinGael



Thank you @doctoremmet and thank you for being here; I have liked your friendly and enthusiastic presence here at VI-C.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

FinGael said:


> Thank you @doctoremmet and thank you for being here; I have liked your friendly and enthusiastic presence here at VI-C.


Likewise! ❤


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 17, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Today on whose time zone? It's today for me, but it's still yesterday for some. And tomorrow it's already yesterday for others too?


Same.. today here too

And perhaps shall be tomorrow when they release it


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

I got an email from 8dio saying Century will be released tomorrow (Nov. 18), but then Troels mention it will be released later today in this post here : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/century-strings-2-0-coming.99130/post-4685069

Let's see if it actually gets released later today


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I got an email from 8dio saying Century will be released tomorrow (Nov. 18), but then Troels mention it will be released later today in this post here : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/century-strings-2-0-coming.99130/post-4685069
> 
> Let's see if it actually gets released later today



Later in the day tomorrow?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Did this library get this much attention on 1.0? There are barely any videos on youtube about it. And yet now here we are, chomping at the bit. Is that them, or us? BRB gonna post in Cinematic Studio Woodwinds for a bit.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

https://8dio.com/

Released !


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 17, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Today on whose time zone? It's today for me, but it's still yesterday for some. And tomorrow it's already yesterday for others too?



I hope this doesn't invoke some corollary of Zeno's Paradox.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Any idea how to buy the Upgrade from version 1 to version 2 ? Nothing about it on their site.


----------



## Dementum (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Any idea how to buy the Upgrade from version 1 to version 2 ? Nothing about it on their site.


They will mail out codes in the next few hours to all owners of CS. At least thats what support just told me.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 17, 2020)

So what's the difference between Sordino and Normale editions?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Dementum said:


> They will mail out codes in the next few hours to all owners of CS. At least thats what support just told me.



OK. Thanks. That makes sense. 

Looking forward to get my codes.


----------



## Dementum (Nov 17, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> So what's the difference between Sordino and Normale editions?


Normale is without sordinos, Sordino is with Sordinos. Sordinos are the mutes for strings and give them a softer sound. Often people just emulate them with EQ, but Century strings has them recorded for real. If you want to use that sound from time to time you might want to get the bundle.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> So what's the difference between Sordino and Normale editions?



Sordino Edition is the Muted Strings version. Normale is Normal Strings version (Not Muted)


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 17, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> So what's the difference between Sordino and Normale editions?


One is normal and the other sordino.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 17, 2020)

Great intro price. Choices choices choices... Venice Modern Strings, Century Strings or Vista?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

I guess they can control the Server Traffic by how many codes they send out in a period of time.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Lee Blaske said:


> I hope this doesn't invoke some corollary of Zeno's Paradox.


Well, I just learned something!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 17, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Well, I just learned something!


Your comment made me jump with momentary joy as I thought I was receiving my upgrade code/links for the 2.0 update 

And now I realise this comment is likely going to do the same to someone else


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Great intro price. Choices choices choices... Venice Modern Strings, Century Strings or Vista?



Century is Best


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Since the update from ver 1 to 2 is a paid update, I wonder if that will show up on their site ? or ... ?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Your comment made me jump with momentary joy as I thought I was receiving my upgrade code/links for the 2.0 update
> 
> And now I realise this comment is likely going to do the same to someone else


haha yes - I mean you literally wrote 'update code'... Damnit now I have too!


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Since the update from ver 1 to 2 is a paid update, I wonder if that will show up on their site ? or ... ?


Email will be sent with opportunity to upgrade.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Email will be sent with opportunity to upgrade.



Thanks. 

haha.. I meant Upgrade, not Update.


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> haha.. I meant Upgrade, not Update.


Ha ha, I meant update also!


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Century is Best


Thanks, why you think so? Content? Sound? I know Vista is very limited compared to Century and VMS.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Thanks, why you think so? Content? Sound? I know Vista is very limited compared to Century and VMS.



Well.. I think Century Strings offer more functionality, sound wonderful, have dedicated Sordino Strings, Great Legato, including Polyphonic Legato in version 2.0 , Well organized Library, with nice GUI, and easy articulation customization, a wide variety of articulations to choose from, plus full Ensemble option for fast sketching, . ..etc.

Does that help answer your question ?


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Well.. I think Century Strings offer more functionality, sound wonderful, have dedicated Sordino Strings, Great Legato, including Polyphonic Legato in version 2.0 , Well organized Library, with nice GUI, and easy articulation customization, a wide variety of articulations to choose from, plus full Ensemble option for fast sketching, . ..etc.
> 
> Does that help answer your question ?


Absolutely Thank you!


----------



## chapbot (Nov 17, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Great intro price. Choices choices choices... Venice Modern Strings, Century Strings or Vista?


The answer is yes, except for Venice.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 17, 2020)

Looked at the release of Century Strings 2.0 at 8Dio and instead stumbled over the Demo of Insolidus Choir "Awake" by Troels.

I mean, really don´t get it why he produces sample libraries, while creating masterpieces like this. This is wonderful music (and a wonderful choir, we might wouldn´t have access to, if he just writes music) *ok, I got it. **not


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 17, 2020)

chapbot said:


> The answer is yes, except for Venice.


Wilco, Sir! Unfortunately my strings budget only allows me to pick one of them and I don't think it would be a wise decision to purchase a legato library for the same price I can get TWO libraries as comprehensive as the Century bundle. And Insolidus.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 17, 2020)

chapbot said:


> The answer is yes, except for Venice.


Why, you don't like it?


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 17, 2020)

Just received an email with the new update download, has anyone else?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 17, 2020)

Nothing here yet.

Hoping that the update will improve the loading times, similarly to the improvements made with Century Brass 2.0 (or better).

For reference, loading the solo trumpet patch in Century Brass 1.0 takes me 29 seconds and loading the 2.0 version takes 5 seconds. Still longer than what I'm used to from other developers, but tolerable.

Loading violins 1 from Century Strings 1.0 takes me 22 seconds, most of which is spent before the Kontakt loading dialog even appears. Popping open the patch and manually removing the individual microphones' sample groups/zones, leaving only the prebaked mic mix, speeds it up to 4 seconds. Which is, again, still longer than I'd prefer, but it's livable.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 17, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Nothing here yet.
> 
> Hoping that the update will improve the loading times, similarly to the improvements made with Century Brass 2.0 (or better).
> 
> ...


Batch resave?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 17, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> Batch resave?


This is after a batch resave. And I don't have any antivirus running. Something is unoptimized, only 8Dio libraries are like this.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 17, 2020)

Just got the email upgrade offer. Super reasonable price. A no-brainer.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 17, 2020)

https://8dio.com/instrument/century-strings-2-0-normale-edition/










The New Century Strings Bundle for Kontakt VST-AU-AAX Samples & Instruments


The new Century Strings Bundle is the decisive state-of-the-art collection of ultra-realistic string instruments, that took over 6 years to create.




8dio.com


----------



## robgb (Nov 17, 2020)

They sound nice. Like most libraries do when they're in the right hands.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Lows and Highs doing Pizz on Ensemble patches (except Spitfire Studio which is just Celli). Blind shootout so you can choose based on the tone you like most. Century v2.0 Mic A and B included. 7 Total sounds in a row, x2. Low, then High. Results in 24h!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't think my hands or composing skills are any special. But I do think when instruments work - they help inspire us back as composers. I can't tell you how many times I have gotten new strings - loaded up sustains or sordinos - and just felt uninspired. Why don't they sound like real strings? Why am I not feeling them?

The answer was always in emotion. No programming or CC massaging can make a dead sample come to life. Emotion is crucial in the sessions and its been taking us the better of a decade to really understand the nuance of what means. It is all the little things. The perfect, imperfections.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> I don't think my hands or composing skills are any special. But I do think when instruments work - they help inspire us back as composers. I can't tell you how many times I have gotten new strings - loaded up sustains or sordinos - and just felt uninspired. Why don't they sound like real strings? Why am I not feeling them?
> 
> The answer was always in emotion. No programming or CC massaging can make a dead sample come to life. Emotion is crucial in the sessions and its been taking us the better of a decade to really understand the nuance of what means. It is all the little things. The perfect, imperfections.


+ 1000, but u can still manipulate all, if you know, how to do it. (For example with unlocked libs for Kontakt)


----------



## chapbot (Nov 17, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Why, you don't like it?


I love the tone of Venice strings but they're not really agile and don't work for me. I need stuff that can play on a click.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Nov 17, 2020)

Welp, just picked this up alongside some other stuff, very excited to give it a go!...though I'll admit, I started the download of the Insolidus Choir that came with it first, just because it's the one I know the least about since I wasn't in the market for a choir library.


----------



## chapbot (Nov 17, 2020)

Friend's text: I JUST GOT MY CENTURY STRINGS 2 UPGRADE EMAIL!!!!!

Me:


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 17, 2020)

Chapbot - if you didn't get it - ping us at [email protected] and/or livechat at 8dio - goes for everyone


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 17, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> This is after a batch resave. And I don't have any antivirus running. Something is unoptimized, only 8Dio libraries are like this.


not only an antivirus could be the cause for this but also windows' built-in defender. If you're using windows go to microsoft defender and add 8dio's folder to the exemption list. This should exempt 8dio's patches/samples from real-time scanning each time you load them up. but true, this is something i only face with 8dio's libraries


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 17, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> not only an antivirus could be the cause for this but also windows' built-in defender. If you're using windows go to microsoft defender and add 8dio's folder to the exemption list. This should exempt 8dio's patches/samples from real-time scanning each time you load them up. but true, this is something i only face with 8dio's libraries


I'm on macOS, so no luck there. I don't have anything like that enabled as far as I'm aware.


----------



## RMH (Nov 17, 2020)

Guys.
Have you noticed any problems with the Legato transition in version 1?

For the expression of Legato, some overlap between notes. When I played in that condition, the notes behind me had abnormal splashes, and I used a method to avoid overlapping notes to solve this problem.

Was it okay for you to write Legato?

I have upgraded and downloaded it, but I haven't checked it yet. I hope it's fixed.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 17, 2020)

Anyone know if there's any difference in the EnsembleStrings that gets downloaded in the complete v2 bundle link, and the separate EnsembleStrings download link that's marked as v2.1? I've already downloaded the bundle, and I don't want to download the EnsembleStrings again if I don't have to. The EnsembleStrings I've already downloaded are identified as v2, not v2.1.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 17, 2020)

Lee Blaske said:


> Anyone know if there's any difference in the EnsembleStrings that gets downloaded in the complete v2 bundle link, and the separate EnsembleStrings download link that's marked as v2.1? I've already downloaded the bundle, and I don't want to download the EnsembleStrings again if I don't have to. The EnsembleStrings I've already downloaded are identified as v2, not v2.1.



They are identical. You only need one. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 17, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> They are identical. You only need one. Thanks for asking!



Excellent! I won't be putting any additional pressure on your servers tonight!


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 17, 2020)

Just downloaded Century strings lite.
but there are no Instruments in the folders! Only resources and samples. This is normal? or some error while unpacking?


----------



## RMH (Nov 17, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> Just downloaded Century strings lite.
> but there are no Instruments in the folders! Only resources and samples. This is normal? or some error while unpacking?


You can be load from the Explorer in Kontakt.
If it is normally down, there should be nki.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 17, 2020)

RMH said:


> You can be load from the Explorer in Kontakt.
> If it is normally down, there should be nki.



unfortunately does not see. seems to be lost when unpacking


----------



## RMH (Nov 17, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> unfortunately does not see. seems to be lost when unpacking


I think you need to get it again through the downloader. It'll take time. It's a pity.


----------



## dadadave (Nov 18, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> Just downloaded Century strings lite.
> but there are no Instruments in the folders! Only resources and samples. This is normal? or some error while unpacking?



If you do the manual download, instruments and documentation are usually in a separate archive, so you likely don't need to redownload everything, just that really small archive (assuming the samples downloaded correctly).


----------



## dadadave (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm excited to download 2.0, but a little frustrated by all the disc space management I'm going to have to do now that this takes up even more ssd space than the original. I'm sure there's people that will get great use out of having not one, but two premixed mic positions along with the usual default mic positions, but I'm probably not one of them.

Sometimes it feels like one way for sample developers to compete with each other is to try and hog as much HDD/SSD space on the users machines as possible


----------



## mushanga (Nov 18, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Lows and Highs doing Pizz on Ensemble patches (except Spitfire Studio which is just Celli). Blind shootout so you can choose based on the tone you like most. Century v2.0 Mic A and B included. 7 Total sounds in a row, x2. Low, then High. Results in 24h!


Of the lows, the 7th one in the sequence sounded best to my ears by far. The 6th one the worst!
The highs cut out just over half way through.


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 18, 2020)

How are the loading times in 2.0? @Sarah Mancuso did you get the update? Any major improvements over 1.0?


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 18, 2020)

dadadave said:


> If you do the manual download, instruments and documentation are usually in a separate archive, so you likely don't need to redownload everything, just that really small archive (assuming the samples downloaded correctly).



Thanks! This is a great solution!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 18, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> How are the loading times in 2.0? @Sarah Mancuso did you get the update? Any major improvements over 1.0?


I'm still waiting for the 2.0 download codes.


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 18, 2020)

First impressions are amazing! Wonderful legato!


----------



## Dementum (Nov 18, 2020)

Download of regular strings are done (3 hours to con sordino) first playtesting is lovely. The new Mix A and B are wonderull. Good Options for people like me who dont like to play around too much with different mics.
I did a batchresave on both versions and it looks like the loading time on V2 is twice as fast. Took ca. 7 Seconds for v2. 14 Seconds on v1. (Loading from SSD, Folder Excluded from Scans.).


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey anyone hearing these strange resonances with the Viola?


----------



## Bollen (Nov 18, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> Hey anyone hearing these strange resonances with the Viola?


Sounds like almost everything I own by 8dio... They all have that!


----------



## reids (Nov 18, 2020)

Can you do fast playable strings runs with Century Strings?


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2020)

Bollen said:


> Sounds like almost everything I own by 8dio... They all have that!


Actually funny because, i just checked out version one and they also have these strange resonances, what surprises me though, they have been working on this update for 2 years and never fixed these obvious issues, go figure.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 18, 2020)

Just speculation here, but I wouldn't be surprised if they come out with a Century Strings fast-legato add-on, like Agitato grandioso was to Adagio?


----------



## Bollen (Nov 18, 2020)

reids said:


> Can you do fast playable strings runs with Century Strings?


Sure... If you want a really MIDI keyboard like synthy thing....


----------



## awaey (Nov 18, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> Hey anyone hearing these strange resonances with the Viola?


if you use the volume of the legato from zero to half and dynamics to half volume will be fine no any strange voice ...just try


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2020)

awaey said:


> if you use the volume of the legato from zero to half and dynamics to half volume will be fine no any strange voice ...just try


I'll give it a go when i am back in the studio cheers.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 18, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Lows and Highs doing Pizz on Ensemble patches (except Spitfire Studio which is just Celli). Blind shootout so you can choose based on the tone you like most. Century v2.0 Mic A and B included. 7 Total sounds in a row, x2. Low, then High. Results in 24h!







For anyone who was curious!


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 18, 2020)

I didn't take a guess but I knew Nashville even without owning it. Hearing the players deaden the strings (leading to an awkward rhythm, tbh) you can tell that's the performance-sourced library.


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 18, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> I didn't take a guess but I knew Nashville even without owning it. Hearing the players deaden the strings (leading to an awkward rhythm, tbh) you can tell that's the performance-sourced library.


That's really bad! So it's not possible to write tight pizz passages without sounding off like in Go To 11's example? Or do I need to tweak every note manually?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 18, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> That's really bad! So it's not possible to write tight pizz passages without sounding off like in Go To 11's example? Or do I need to tweak every note manually?


It's really, really hard to play the short notes in this library live. What you need to do is turn on the sample cut off, play them in, then turn it off and shift the notes back 140ms. That should do it. This was just an honest first attempt at playing live without doing that.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 18, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Nothing here yet.
> 
> Hoping that the update will improve the loading times, similarly to the improvements made with Century Brass 2.0 (or better).
> 
> ...


Update on this with some very bad news. The load times have actually gone from bad to even worse. Century Strings 1.0's violins 1 patch took 22 seconds to load for me, but 2.0's violins 1 patch takes _32_ seconds to load. Unless this is fixable, the library is completely unusable for me. Beyond disappointed.

I've already done a batch resave, and I'm not using antivirus (and I'm not on Windows, so there's no Windows Defender settings to worry about.)

*edit: This was a Kontakt issue, not a library issue. *If you're getting very slow loading speeds on this or any other libraries, make sure your sample drive is HFS+ on Mac or NTFS on Windows. Solved for me now, Century loads nice and quick.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 18, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Update on this with some very bad news. The load times have actually gone from bad to even worse. Century Strings 1.0's violins 1 patch took 22 seconds to load for me, but 2.0's violins 1 patch takes _32_ seconds to load. Unless this is fixable, the library is completely unusable for me. Beyond disappointed.
> 
> I've already done a batch resave, and I'm not using antivirus (and I'm not on Windows, so there's no Windows Defender settings to worry about.)


That seems like it doesn't make sense. Even if it does, why is that now un-useable to you? Can you just wait 10 seconds - or what am I missing? Thanks.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 18, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> That seems like it doesn't make sense. Even if it does, why is that now un-useable to you? Can you just wait 10 seconds - or what am I missing? Thanks.


Any other strings library I own takes around 2 seconds or less to load each patch. I'm not going to put this in my template if loading its 10 patches (for normale and sordino) adds 3.5 minutes of waiting before I can start making music. Century Strings' loading time on its own is more than double the total length of time it currently takes to load my entire template.

I'll reach out to support about it, but I'm not sure what can really be done other than the few steps that are already on their troubleshooting page, which I've already exhausted.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 18, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Any other strings library I own takes around 2 seconds or less to load each patch. I'm not going to put this in my template if loading its 10 patches (for normale and sordino) adds 3.5 minutes of waiting before I can start making music. Century Strings' loading time on its own is more than double the total length of time it currently takes to load my entire template.


Hmm. Makes sense. The patches load in about 3-5 seconds for me, so perhaps contact support?


----------



## Igorianych (Nov 18, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Update on this with some very bad news. The load times have actually gone from bad to even worse. Century Strings 1.0's violins 1 patch took 22 seconds to load for me, but 2.0's violins 1 patch takes _32_ seconds to load. Unless this is fixable, the library is completely unusable for me. Beyond disappointed.
> 
> I've already done a batch resave, and I'm not using antivirus (and I'm not on Windows, so there's no Windows Defender settings to worry about.)


Hmm... I have about 10 seconds
did you "batch resave"?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 18, 2020)

https://8dioproductions.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360050125592-Kontakt-Hangs-Crashes-When-I-Try-To-Load-A-Library



Looks like this might be the issue. Argh.


----------



## Bollen (Nov 18, 2020)

I thought I'd leave this here for those thinking about upgrading... It's basically most patches played with the same MIDI file comparing 1.0 and 2.0 with its two mixes. These are just the sordinos, no extra FX and the volumes set to the same level.

Personally I think it was worth the $28 (£21) just for the poly Arcs and the more controllable speed, although I would have liked them in the same "keyswitchable" patch. Shame 8dio still doesn't allow us to have all the instruments in one instance.


----------



## Akarin (Nov 18, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Update on this with some very bad news. The load times have actually gone from bad to even worse. Century Strings 1.0's violins 1 patch took 22 seconds to load for me, but 2.0's violins 1 patch takes _32_ seconds to load. Unless this is fixable, the library is completely unusable for me. Beyond disappointed.
> 
> I've already done a batch resave, and I'm not using antivirus (and I'm not on Windows, so there's no Windows Defender settings to worry about.)



You tried turning off Spotlight indexing? What is your SSD formatted as?


----------



## AllanH (Nov 18, 2020)

Century Strings 2 sounds really nice. The two mixes are excellent and each manage to present a unique perspective on the instruments. 

The wide and somewhat reverberant mix B made me wonder: Are the A and B mixes made entirely from the included microphones or has any other processing, such as reverb, been added.


----------



## dadadave (Nov 19, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Update on this with some very bad news. The load times have actually gone from bad to even worse. Century Strings 1.0's violins 1 patch took 22 seconds to load for me, but 2.0's violins 1 patch takes _32_ seconds to load. Unless this is fixable, the library is completely unusable for me. Beyond disappointed.
> 
> I've already done a batch resave, and I'm not using antivirus (and I'm not on Windows, so there's no Windows Defender settings to worry about.)



I can't confirm this, it loads very fast on my machine now (haven't compared, but pretty sure it's faster than 1.0. Basically I notice no difference to other libraries now when loading the default patches.

There might be something weird going on, have you tried putting it on a different drive, if that's a possibility?

Edit: Ah, I see you found a possible cause. Well, on the upside, that seems like a moderately easy fix, unless it's the system drive, right? (assuming you have an external drive or something to temporarly shovel its contents to)


----------



## RMH (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey, Guys.
I wrote a short demo.
It's not detailed, but it's recorded by playing the keyboard.

8Dio Century Strings 2.0 Legato Vln1, Vln2, VC, Truekeys American.


1. Mix A
2. Mix B
3. Space II Reverb


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 19, 2020)

RMH said:


> Hey, Guys.
> I wrote a short demo.
> It's not detailed, but it's recorded by playing the keyboard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for uploading these!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 19, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> https://8dioproductions.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360050125592-Kontakt-Hangs-Crashes-When-I-Try-To-Load-A-Library
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this might be the issue. Argh.


Seriously?
I formatted all my sample library drives as APFS as I thought it was safe now 
For goodness sake Apple!

Has anyone else had similar experiences with this... if so I guess I am wiping and setting up all four od my SSDs again now


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 19, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Seriously?
> I formatted all my sample library drives as APFS as I thought it was safe now
> For goodness sake Apple!
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experiences with this... if so I guess I am wiping and setting up all four od my SSDs again now


I've found that I'm able to load it much more quickly from my slow external backup drive, just because it's HFS+ formatted, so I'm reformatting my sample drive now. Fun times. Glad that there's at least a solution, even if it's an annoying one. Hopefully someday NI can get this fixed in a Kontakt update. (I've noticed that some non-8Dio instruments are also affected, so it seems to be not their fault.)


----------



## Johnny (Nov 19, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Nothing here yet.
> 
> Hoping that the update will improve the loading times, similarly to the improvements made with Century Brass 2.0 (or better).
> 
> ...


For some reason loading Century 1.0 patches take me roughly 23 to 30mins per patch... No idea why, I'm pulling directly from SSD... I'm hoping if I cross grade it sorts me out... Must be a local issue for my machine only, I haven't heard this from any other Century users...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 19, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I've found that I'm able to load it much more quickly from my slow external backup drive, just because it's HFS+ formatted, so I'm reformatting my sample drive now. Fun times. Glad that there's at least a solution, even if it's an annoying one. Hopefully someday NI can get this fixed in a Kontakt update. (I've noticed that some non-8Dio instruments are also affected, so it seems to be not their fault.)


What bugs me is that I cannot find anything from NI about this APFS issue
Seems they have not written about the concerns of it anywhere...

When clearly it is an issue


----------



## Johnny (Nov 19, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Any other strings library I own takes around 2 seconds or less to load each patch. I'm not going to put this in my template if loading its 10 patches (for normale and sordino) adds 3.5 minutes of waiting before I can start making music. Century Strings' loading time on its own is more than double the total length of time it currently takes to load my entire template.
> 
> I'll reach out to support about it, but I'm not sure what can really be done other than the few steps that are already on their troubleshooting page, which I've already exhausted.


This is post batch re-save in Kontakt as well?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 19, 2020)

Johnny said:


> This is post batch re-save in Kontakt as well?


Yes. This seems to be the issue, for me at least: https://8dioproductions.zendesk.com...kt-Hangs-Crashes-When-I-Try-To-Load-A-Library

Working on solving it now. Hopefully you can get yours fixed too...


----------



## Johnny (Nov 19, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Yes. This seems to be the issue, for me at least: https://8dioproductions.zendesk.com...kt-Hangs-Crashes-When-I-Try-To-Load-A-Library
> 
> Working on solving it now. Hopefully you can get yours fixed too...


Fantastic, let me know how it goes and I'll give it a shot too  Thx for your help!


----------



## Johnny (Nov 19, 2020)

Johnny said:


> Fantastic, let me know how it goes and I'll give it a shot too  Thx for your help!


And it looks like my drive is ExFat  Of course ;p


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 19, 2020)

Johnny said:


> Fantastic, let me know how it goes and I'll give it a shot too  Thx for your help!


Update: Reformatting my APFS sample drive to HFS+ has completely solved my Century loading issues. Now they load as quickly as anything else I own.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 19, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Update: Reformatting my APFS sample drive to HFS+ has completely solved my Century loading issues. Now they load as quickly as anything else I own.


Excellent to hear! I will now just have to copy 6TBs of samples to a newly formatted drive


----------



## Johnny (Nov 19, 2020)

P.S. I upgraded my Century Solo Brass to 2.0 and it loads in seconds  And having the choice of individual articulations is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 19, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Update: Reformatting my APFS sample drive to HFS+ has completely solved my Century loading issues. Now they load as quickly as anything else I own.


To throw a spanner in the works... I have not formatted my drives but simply batch-resaved and my loading times are mere seconds 

Just to add more interest to the discussion


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 19, 2020)

After only managing to download the ensemble patches yesterday, I finally got to have a quick session with the whole Century Strings update. Massive thumbs up. Great job, Colin. Lining up all the articulations from shortest upwards, it all plays better, feels more as one. Still got the great sound but those two new mixes are brilliant. The legato is super zippy and the Ensemble patches are very handy for quick work. I mean, this quick bash took two minutes, where as before I'd had to have put each part in separately. And I love hearing the down bows really digging in.


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Nov 19, 2020)

Some of the comments here about loading times had me worried, but it's good to see that that can be fixed. 

I'm looking at getting an external SSD and might also pick up Century Strings/Brass.

Is there anything I should be looking at in terms of specifications / format of the SSD so I. can avoid running into the long loading times issue? I was thinking of getting something like a Samsung S7. Would that work well with loading the 8dio stuff?


----------



## Dementum (Nov 20, 2020)

Secret Soundworks said:


> Some of the comments here about loading times had me worried, but it's good to see that that can be fixed.
> 
> I'm looking at getting an external SSD and might also pick up Century Strings/Brass.
> 
> Is there anything I should be looking at in terms of specifications / format of the SSD so I. can avoid running into the long loading times issue? I was thinking of getting something like a Samsung S7. Would that work well with loading the 8dio stuff?


@Sarah Mancuso linked to the FAQ section of the 8Dio Page earlier:



https://8dioproductions.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360050125592-Kontakt-Hangs-Crashes-When-I-Try-To-Load-A-Library



Short Version:


- The most efficient format for Mac Users is Mac OS (Journaled)


- The most efficient format for Windows users is NTFS.


----------



## mdjohnson (Nov 21, 2020)

How does Century 2.0 compare to Spitfire's Chamber Strings (Regular Edition, Not Pro)? What would you choose if price didn't make a difference to you?


----------



## AllanH (Nov 21, 2020)

mdjohnson said:


> How does Century 2.0 compare to Spitfire's Chamber Strings (Regular Edition, Not Pro)? What would you choose if price didn't make a difference to you?


I prefer the tone of Century Strings over Spitfire's Chamber Strings. I don't have enough time with CS 2.0 to have a "final" opinion, but so far playability of CS2 is very good and I have placed it in my template. 

Regarding Spitfire Chamber Strings - A key attribute of SCS is the sound of Air Hall. Mixing with other Air instruments would be the primary reason to use the SCS over Century Strings 2 (imo).


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 21, 2020)

It always puzzles me when companies omit certain patches on instruments. Unless I am mistaken it appears that violins 1 is the only regular section to have Loure longs omitted? Even the sorrinos have them. However, then you have the sordino cellos missing loure but all others have them?

Am I missing something or is that a typo?


----------



## dadadave (Nov 22, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> It always puzzles me when companies omit certain patches on instruments. Unless I am mistaken it appears that violins 1 is the only regular section to have Loure longs omitted? Even the sorrinos have them. However, then you have the sordino cellos missing loure but all others have them?
> 
> Am I missing something or is that a typo?



I've just been creating expression maps for these and that is indeed the case for a few articulations, but I don't think it's a big deal. For some instruments some articulations just don't make sense, I think (e.g. pizzicato on sordino). Loure (long) sounds lovely in Century Strings, that is a weird one to omit, but at the same time: at least you have it on some violins. Not sure why it's missing on sordino Celli, but again, you have it on normal Celli, maybe could just filter/eq it if you really need that one articulation con sordino

(but yeah, obviously, it would be better to have them match more closely)


----------



## dedene (Nov 22, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> It always puzzles me when companies omit certain patches on instruments. Unless I am mistaken it appears that violins 1 is the only regular section to have Loure longs omitted? Even the sorrinos have them. However, then you have the sordino cellos missing loure but all others have them?
> 
> Am I missing something or is that a typo?



Also the Poly Arcs on the celli is also missing the long decrescendo style (which iMHO is the nicest for the other instruments)?


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 22, 2020)

Interestingly the Loure were the number 1 reason I was interested in this package. I am a singer and I have tried for years to get several songs to sound right without real Loure articulations and it doesn’t satisfy. I always ending having to put a piano track there instead. To bad they are missing because I don’t need more legatos or staccato, I need full orchestra Loure.

Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Bollen (Nov 22, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> It always puzzles me when companies omit certain patches on instruments. Unless I am mistaken it appears that violins 1 is the only regular section to have Loure longs omitted? Even the sorrinos have them. However, then you have the sordino cellos missing loure but all others have them?
> 
> Am I missing something or is that a typo?


Sounds like 8dio's famous quality control...


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 22, 2020)

Bollen said:


> Sounds like 8dio's famous quality control...


It's unfortunate but not exactly uncommon. All the Spitfire libraries I own have slightly different sets of extended articulations for different instruments, too. From what I've seen, the most consistent libraries on the market tend to just offer fewer articulations in the first place.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 22, 2020)

Does anyone know how many dynamic layers this library has and/or how quiet it gets? I find it difficult to tell from the demos and 8dio walkthroughs because they mostly average around the mp-f range of the library.
With my loyalty price this bundle is tempting--especially with the real sordinos, and the new upfront scoring stage mix, which is a sound I would really use--my bread and butter libraries are large hall libraries (SCS, SSS). But I can't find stats on the dynamic range.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 23, 2020)

Just to add to the loading time discussion...
My Century Strings 2.0 install also loads patches in seconds (from an M2, batch resaved)


----------



## Bollen (Nov 23, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> It's unfortunate but not exactly uncommon. All the Spitfire libraries I own have slightly different sets of extended articulations for different instruments, too. From what I've seen, the most consistent libraries on the market tend to just offer fewer articulations in the first place.


Cough, cough... VSL, cough... SM, cough....!



SHANE TURNER said:


> Does anyone know how many dynamic layers this library has and/or how quiet it gets?



It's pretty decent since you have both dynamic control and expression which is just a volume.... I consider it within the 'satisfactory' range...


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 23, 2020)

Bollen said:


> It's pretty decent since you have both dynamic control and expression which is just a volume.... I consider it within the 'satisfactory' range...



Thanks.

I have expression in all the spitfire libraries as well, it's a gm standard.. but layers affect the timbre, which is the biggest problem when it comes to libraries with not enough layers. I've watched some walkthroughs for Century Brass and it didn't focus so much on the quiet registers, while Artisan Brass, which I have, is excellent. Their older anthology strings, nice sound, but not a patch on the range of say, SCS. Maybe I should just ask 8dio directly


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello *8dio* *Century Strings 2.0* , and *Century Strings Sordino 2.0* Users,

So, how do you like them so far ? 

What in the library/s impressed you the most ? 

Are you using them frequently ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Everratic (Dec 5, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hello *8dio* *Century Strings 2.0* , and *Century Strings Sordino 2.0* Users,
> 
> So, how do you like them so far ?
> 
> ...



I have the Sordino version.

The arcs are wonderful, as usual with 8DIO libraries. I attached an improv I did with the cello arcs.

The spiccato and staccato are decent. I don't think they're usable for ostinatos, but they're good enough to mix in with the longer articulations. There's no pizzicato. The short loure articulation is pretty good.

The legato transitions don't seem to be CSS-level sophisticated, but they get the job done. Throughout the entire library, I only found one super wonky transition. I reported it to 8dio's support, and they disagreed with me on it being a flaw. To get a musical sound out of the legato patch, using multiple automation channels is a must - it's not like other libraries that sound wonderful out of the box.

I think this library is worth buying on sale if you don't have a solid option for sordino strings and you enjoy using 8dio's arcs. If you have Anthology or Adagietto, make sure you're familiar with their sordino patches, which are quite good, before you consider this library.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 5, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hello *8dio* *Century Strings 2.0* , and *Century Strings Sordino 2.0* Users,
> So, how do you like them so far ?
> What in the library/s impressed you the most ?
> Are you using them frequently ?
> ...



One of things I like the best is that even though it's chamber sized sections, it still sounds full and warm. The smaller sections (6.4.6.4.4) [EDIT: forgot Viola] gives the sound detail that is often washed out in the symphonic sized libraries. The two new A and B mixes are both good. I now use A (the tighter mix) as that allows me to better blend it with other libraries including adding a bit extra glue-verb.

In my opinion, the 8DIO sordinos sound better than anyone else's. Whatever "sordino magic" they conjure up, it does the trick for me. There is a warmth, in addition to the "silky" tone, that is unique to 8dio.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2021)

So far, I'm not liking Century Strings 2.0 that much. Maybe It's just my taste. 

I find them grainy sounding, not warm. I really like the other 8dio strings much better, i.e. Their Adagio, Agitato, Anthology, Adagietto, sound so much warmer, and more musical to my ears. 

Again, this is just me, so others might differ. 

Also tried using the Century Strings 2.0 Polyphonic Legato, by playing it polyphonically, but it didn't sound right to me, and performance was kind of choppy, some notes not triggering. 

I wonder if others have this experience, and are also not too happy about this library, or I'm just not using it properly.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 16, 2021)

It is a vast and deep library. If you want some fuzzy warm inspiration - try the sordino arcs.

Feat. in the beginning of this piece ...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2021)

@Troels Folmann ,

Thanks. Yes, I like the Century Strings 2. Sordinos, but not the normal versions. Something about the timbre bugs me. Again, it's just a personal taste thing. 

Q. Why do your older string libraries such as Agitato, Adagio, Adagietto, Sound much warmer than Century Stirngs 2. ? I really like the older libraries timbre much better.


----------



## storyteller (Jun 16, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is a vast and deep library. If you want some fuzzy warm inspiration - try the sordino arcs.
> 
> Feat. in the beginning of this piece ...



Hey Troels - 
Absolutely love the Century Series. I was wondering if the ostinato libraries are going to get the "Mix B" treatment?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 16, 2021)

Sonic preference is an individual thing. I think for most of us we tend to use certain parts of libraries more than others. When things don't work out or inspire - we substitute with others. For example I think the short notes in the regular Century are amongst the very best, but I still LOVE Legato 1 in Anthology, which was just one of those lucky moments that are hard to articulate. 

In regards to Ostinato - we may do a Mix B treatment later on. Good suggestion.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi,

I'm always learning something new, watching this video was helpful to see how one can freely use these libraries to get the desired timbres, and fill the voices in creative ways. Not just using traditional orchestration principles, imho. the sample world reacts differently to layering, and mixing instruments together.

Check how Colin O'Malley uses the Century Sul-Tasto Strings chords to add more density, and body to the strings, plus they add a nice and sophisticated timbre as well. It's just like mixing colors, but here it is sounds, no rules, if it sounds good, it is good. He also uses Violins 2 Legato which he mentions have more molto-vibrato for the melodic lines.

I would love to see more Videos like this one showing how to creatively use Century Strings 2. , Colin has a lot of knowledge in this area, so do you Troels. Maybe you guys can post some more videos of this type, which will be very helpful.

Thanks,
Muziksculp




Here is a second helpful video Tutorial by Colin O'Malley, showing how he uses Century Strings 2.0


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2021)

I tried not using the new Mix 1 , or Mix 2 in Century Strings 2. , but rather used the Wide, and Close mixes, then used 2C Audio's Precedence & Breeze for placement and a bit of hall reverb gave me a nicer sound that's in tune with my taste. 

For some reason the Mix1 & Mix2 options were just too muffled/grainy sounding for my taste.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I tried not using the new Mix 1 , or Mix 2 in Century Strings 2. , but rather used the Wide, and Close mixes, then used 2C Audio's Precedence & Breeze for placement and a bit of hall reverb gave me a nicer sound that's in tune with my taste.
> 
> For some reason the Mix1 & Mix2 options were just too muffled/grainy sounding for my taste.


Precedence works really nicely with Century, yeah! I also use it for positioning Anthology/Adagio/Agitato, sounds great without sacrificing their presence.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I tried not using the new Mix 1 , or Mix 2 in Century Strings 2. , but rather used the Wide, and Close mixes, then used 2C Audio's Precedence & Breeze for placement and a bit of hall reverb gave me a nicer sound that's in tune with my taste.
> 
> For some reason the Mix1 & Mix2 options were just too muffled/grainy sounding for my taste.


Precedence and Breeze are just magical.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Precedence works really nicely with Century, yeah! I also use it for positioning Anthology/Adagio/Agitato, sounds great without sacrificing their presence.


Thanks for the helpful feedback. I think you just touched on something I noticed as well, namely the 'Presence'. Yes, mix 1 & 2 seem to lack presence, the instruments are kind of behind a curtain. 

So, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one using Presence, and Breeze to improve things sonically. 

I think since Century Strings 2.0 was basically more of an edit of the .wav files that were in the original Version 1. , not sure what kind of editing they did, but I'm guessing what ever they used to position the instruments in Situ did affect the timbre, or sonic quality, presence, ..etc. of the instruments negatively (for me), which is what I seem to dislike. 

We are so lucky to have so many tools in our DAW's tool box to customize things to taste, when that is called for. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Precedence and Breeze are just magical.


Yup.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I also use it for positioning Anthology/Adagio/Agitato, sounds great without sacrificing their presence.


Ooooh.. I have to give that a try. I can just imagine how good they will sound with some Presnece and Breeze 

I think they will sound fantastic. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## RMH (Jun 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So far, I'm not liking Century Strings 2.0 that much. Maybe It's just my taste.


Yes! It is certainly a personal taste. 

I love CS2. 
I especially like the fact that legato can handle fast passages because it shows the best movement among some of my instruments. And it has a brighter tone than css, it is very satisfying to layer two instruments. It's worth researching.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So far, I'm not liking Century Strings 2.0 that much. Maybe It's just my taste.
> 
> I find them grainy sounding, not warm. I really like the other 8dio strings much better, i.e. Their Adagio, Agitato, Anthology, Adagietto, sound so much warmer, and more musical to my ears.
> 
> ...


Legato is working just fine here, poly and mono. Never ran into any choppy wonkiness either. Love the sound, but that is always a subjective matter of course.


----------



## storyteller (Jun 16, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> In regards to Ostinato - we may do a Mix B treatment later on. Good suggestion.


Good to hear! I’ve been rebuilding my template and I’ve really wanted to have all of the century libs preloaded in the same mix format. So right now, I’m having to figure out how to integrate the ostinato libs with Mix B arts in the main lib. Until a mix B comes around for those, is there a way I can get close to your mix b presets with some simple guidance? Like, for each instrument use mics X,Y, and Z mixed at these percentages, and pan each mic like at these pan %s? Or, if it is more complicated than that with post processing, I’ll come up with another method I suppose.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 16, 2021)

I wish 8Dio would update the Century Strings legatos so they behave like Anthology. There's only 2 speed in Century as oppose to 3 in Anthology. The fast speed is missing. That's my only critic of Century Strings. Hopefully 8Dio reads this.


----------



## Snarf (Jun 17, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> I think the short notes in the regular Century are amongst the very best


I think they're great too but they cut into the sample-start too much for my taste. It makes them more playable, but it also makes them sound less realistic, particularly in a more exposed context. 

This is really unfortunate because other than that Century Strings is an amazing library, especially after the 2.0 update.

It would be amazing to have a user adjustable sample-start knob so users can decide whether they want the instrument to be more playable or more realistic. 

As I'm sure you are aware, here is how such a feature is implemented by Audio Imperia:





With warm regards (& genuine appreciation!),
Frans


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

Let's use our ears, I'll post the answers later:
(No Mod, No balancing, No EQ, no volume automation- Arcs Long 2 Bows) Which letter does VI Control prefer?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

Johnny said:


> Let's use our ears, I'll post the answers later:
> (No Mod, No balancing, No EQ, no volume automation- Arcs Long 2 Bows) Which letter does VI Control prefer?


I can only attack 5 items, but there was one more


----------



## axb312 (Jun 17, 2021)

Johnny said:


> Let's use our ears, I'll post the answers later:
> (No Mod, No balancing, No EQ, no volume automation- Arcs Long 2 Bows) Which letter does VI Control prefer?


I like A, could be coz it seems louder though...


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

axb312 said:


> I like A, could be coz it seems louder though...


My choice as well  (Oof... Hopefully no one read that)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

My pick is C. And God those 2 bow arcs are pretty.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> My pick is C. And God those 2 bow arcs are pretty.


They are ridiculous! Sample Gold! Surprised they don't get more interest? (Oh well, all the more Arcs for us  Don't tell anyone our secrets!) Great choice!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Couldn’t agree more. With my dedicated 8Dio SSD filled to the brim, I’m more than happy to fly under the hype radar.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 17, 2021)

A and D. In D, the scratchy cello can be heard very nicely.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

AndyP said:


> A and D. In D, the scratchy cello can be heard very nicely.


Great choices! So far, VI is averaging around selection A as a potential winner : ) I'll wait a bit longer before the big reveal : )


----------



## RMH (Jun 17, 2021)

Johnny said:


> I can only attack 5 items, but there was one more


My Choise A, D, E!


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

RMH said:


> My Choise A, D, E!


Excellent!!!! I like those choices too


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 17, 2021)

I liked F because I could hear more room.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I liked F because I could hear more room.


Awesome choice! Yeah, F is great as well!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 17, 2021)

axb312 said:


> I like A, could be coz it seems louder though...


Louder is always better. That's why i scream everywhere i go.


----------



## jadedsean (Jun 17, 2021)

So guys, could someone please explain to me the differences between the arc section in Century? I am currently building a new template and i see i have the normal arcs that have expression and relase tails and then i have arc speed, whats the difference here, is there pros and cons when using one over the other?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 17, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> So guys, could someone please explain to me the differences between the arc section in Century? I am currently building a new template and i see i have the normal arcs that have expression and relase tails and then i have arc speed, whats the difference here, is there pros and cons when using one over the other?


I believe arc speed uses Time Machine to timestretch the arcs.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 17, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> i see i have the normal arcs that have expression and relase tails and then i have arc speed


I don't see arcs with 'Arc Speed' option in my Century Strings 2 , where did you find these ?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't see arcs with 'Arc Speed' option in my Century Strings 2 , where did you find these ?


I'm pretty sure the speed knob in 2.0 is dependent on which articulation you choose, not all of them I believe.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 17, 2021)

Johnny said:


> I'm pretty sure the speed knob in 2.0 is dependent on which articulation you choose, not all of them I believe.


Yes, there is a 'Speed' knob for some articulations, i.e. the 'Legato' articulation has it.

But that is a Legato transition speed knob, there are no 'Arc Speed' knobs. and non of the Arcs (Long, short) have a 'Speed' knob. That's what I was pointing out about the earlier post by @jadedsean . I also don't think there are any TMPro, or TM related knobs to adjust the Arc lengths by stretching, or compressing them.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 17, 2021)

They’re referring to separate patches in a different folder, not part of the main keyswitch patches.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, there is a 'Speed' knob for some articulations, i.e. the 'Legato' articulation has it.
> 
> But that is a Legato transition speed knob, there are no 'Arc Speed' knobs. and non of the Arcs (Long, short) have a 'Speed' knob. That's what I was pointing out about the earlier post by @jadedsean . I also don't think there are any TMPro, or TM related knobs to adjust the Arc lengths by stretching, or compressing them.


Century 1.0 has the speed knob for Arcs


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 17, 2021)

Johnny said:


> Century 1.0 has the speed knob for Arcs


Interesting. 

I'm not using 1.0, I deleted it a while back. Using 2.0. 

I wonder why they omitted them in 2.0


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 17, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> They’re referring to separate patches in a different folder, not part of the main keyswitch patches.


I checked the separate patches in the other folder, but there is no ' Arc Speed' knob available for any of the articulations. I guess this was only available in Century Stirngs 1.0 , which I don't use, deleted that one a while back.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I checked the separate patches in the other folder, but there is no ' Arc Speed' knob available for any of





muziksculp said:


> I checked the separate patches in the other folder, but there is no ' Arc Speed' knob available for any of the articulations. I guess this was only available in Century Stirngs 1.0 , which I don't use, deleted that one a while back.


I suspect Sarah was trying to say the same thing that I had mentioned prior, the speed knob is only on some of the articulations in 2.0 @muziksculp... I am guessing when they were deciding what to include in 2.0? The timed arcs with speed knobs were left out on arcs to avoid redundancy? I did also like how the speed knob influenced the bow speed for humanized passages in 1.0 however, I kept 1.0 for that reason in case I ever needed it. Sorry my man...


----------



## jadedsean (Jun 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't see arcs with 'Arc Speed' option in my Century Strings 2 , where did you find these ?


I was refering to this man,


----------



## jadedsean (Jun 18, 2021)

So when i just use the normal V1 arcs i only have the release tails option but when i choose the arc speed i no longer have the release tails.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 18, 2021)

@axb312 @doctoremmet @AndyP @RMH @marclawsonmusic

And the answers are: (No mod, automation, no gain compensation- just arcs)

A: Century 2.0 Mix A
B: Century 2.0 Spot Mic 1 seated using Virtual Sound Stage and the 8Dio preset.
C: Century 2.0 Spot Mic 2 seated using Virtual Sound Stage and the 8Dio preset.
D: Century 2.0 seated using Precedence + Breeze (as per the comments prior)
E: Century 2.0 using Spot mics 1 and 2, panning manually
F: Century 2.0 Mix B


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

Interesting! Thanks @Johnny


----------



## Johnny (Jun 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Interesting! Thanks @Johnny


My pleasure!


----------



## AndyP (Jun 18, 2021)

D somehow makes sense because the individual instruments are more clearly recognizable. I noticed it especially with the cello (or bass, hard to tell).


----------



## AndyP (Jun 18, 2021)

Johnny said:


> @axb312 @doctoremmet @AndyP @RMH @marclawsonmusic
> 
> And the answers are: (No mod, automation, no gain compensation- just arcs)
> 
> ...


Did you mean Precedence? Did the autocorrect stumble into it?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 18, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Did you mean Precedence? Did the autocorrect stumble into it?


Fixed *dayum autocorrect... ;p


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> I was refering to this man,


Oh.. my bad. 

Thanks for the helpful feedback. This is the first time I see those articulations. For some odd reason I didn't spot them earlier, I need better lenses.


----------

